# Mandesmelo?



## SrRdRaCinG

Es importante que me lo mandes esta bien escrito, no?

Pero tendría sentido si escribiera

¿Es importante que mandesmelo?

¿Hay acento arriba del la "a"?


----------



## Rayines

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Es importante que me lo mandes esta bien escrito, no?*: Sí, es correcto*
> 
> Pero tendría sentido escribiera
> 
> ¿Es importante que mandesmelo? *No. Podrías usar la forma imperativa, diciendo: "¡Mándamelo!"*
> 
> ¿Hay acento arriba del la "a"?


----------



## Mr Chu

mandesmelo isn´t an apropriate word


----------



## Mr Chu

the correct thing should be the imperative "mándamelo" or "mándemelo"


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

A*pp*ropriate se deltrea con dos p's.


Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Mr Chu

thank you! .That was apppropriate indeed! Mándame otro mensaje whenever you want it.

Hugs


----------



## Anania

Well, "mándamelo" (with an accent on the first "a") is appropiate only if you're ordering or compelling someone to do it. You can say "Es importante que me lo mandes" or "Mándamelo, es importante", it depends on the relationship you have with the person. Formally: "Es importante que me lo mande" (without the "s"), informally: "mándamelo" or "mándamelo, es importante" or "es importante que me lo mandes" (with the "s").


----------



## caballosgirl

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> the correct thing should be the imperative "mándamelo" or "mándemelo"


Hola!

¿Qué es la diferencia entre mándamelo y mándemelo?  

¿o hay una diferencia?

gracias


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Mándemelo=Usted
Mándamelo-Tú


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Mándemelo=Usted
> Mándamelo-Tú


 

¡Muy bien!

Como ya te han dicho por el foro, "mandesmelo" no existe en castellano. Las únicas opciones válidas son "mándamelo" y "mándemelo" y como ya te han advertido también, el uso el imperativo puede quedar un poco violento, dependiendo del contexto. Puedes suavizarlo diciendo, por ejemplo:

"Mándamelo, por favor"

"¿Podrías por favor mandármelo?"


----------



## Jellby

"Mándesmelo" *podría* ser una palabra correcta: mandes + me + lo. Sin embargo, el uso de pronombres enclíticos hoy en día está más restringido que en el pasado, casi sólo se encuentra en infinitivo (mandármelo), gerundio (mandándomelo) e imperativo (mándamelo). En otras formas verbales, producen un efecto arcaizante: "mandómelo", "mandábamelo"... Pero con el subjuntivo, ni por esas, es decir, que no es que suene arcaico, sino que suena mal directamente, no sé si hay alguna regla que diga que no se puede hacer.


----------



## Honeypum

¿"Mándesmelo" *podría* ser una palabra correcta?

No hubiera pensado que esto podría ser correcto, ¿es una conjugación existente?


----------



## Jellby

Es la forma "mandes", que es perfectamente correcta, más los enclíticos "me" y "lo" que, en principio son válidos. A no ser que haya una regla que diga que no se pueden usar enclíticos con el subjuntivo, cosa que ignoro, sería una palabra aceptable.


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:
			
		

> Es la forma "mandes", que es perfectamente correcta, más los enclíticos "me" y "lo" que, en principio son válidos. A no ser que haya una regla que diga que no se pueden usar enclíticos con el subjuntivo, cosa que ignoro, sería una palabra aceptable.


Lo que pasa, Jellby, es que no veo la forma de usar un verbo -en este caso éste- en subjuntivo con pronombres, sin decir "....que me lo mandes...".
Pensá concretamente: ¿Podrías usar "mandesmelo" en alguna oración?, yo creo que no.


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa, Jellby, es que no veo la forma de usar un verbo -en este caso éste- en subjuntivo con pronombres, sin decir "....que me lo mandes...".
> Pensá concretamente: ¿Podrías usar "mandesmelo" en alguna oración?, yo creo que no.



"Mandómelo" sí se puede decir: Lo más normal es decir "me lo mandó ayer", pero "mandómelo ayer" es también correcto.

Igualmente, "quiero que me lo mandes" es lo más normal, pero no sé qué argumentos habría para censurar "quiero que mándesmelo". Quizá no esté admitido en el subjuntivo, o quizá en oraciones subordinadas, o quizá es correcto pero no nos suena bien porque no estamos acostumbrados. Por eso digo que podría ser correcta, no me atrevo a decir que no lo es.

Si tuviera que aventurar una hipótesis, diría que suena mal por ir después del "que", esto no me suena tan mal (arcaico y pedante sí, pero no _mal_):

Me lo mandes cuando me lo mandes...
Mándesmelo cuando me lo mandes...


----------



## jazyk

> Pero con el subjuntivo, ni por esas, es decir, que no es que suene arcaico, sino que suena mal directamente, no sé si hay alguna regla que diga que no se puede hacer.


Acertaste cuando dijiste que a lo mejor hay una regla que "prohíbe" su uso con subjuntivo.  Es así que lo explica Andrés Bello, quien señala que la enclisis se debe usar preferentemente al inicio de una oración y nunca en el medio.  Según él se podría decir:

Voyme de aquí
y también
Me voy de aquí
pero no
Yo voyme de aquí.


----------



## jazyk

La enclisis según Andrés Bello.


----------



## Rayines

jazyk said:
			
		

> La enclisis según Andrés Bello.


¡Gracias por el recurso, está buenísimo!


----------



## Jellby

Está muy bien, pero dice:

910 (e). En el subjuntivo se usan invariablemente los afijos: «Es menester que te dediques seriamente al estudio».
[...]
913. Las formas subjuntivo-optativas principian naturalmente la oración cuando ésta es afirmativa, y no admiten afijos, sino enclíticos: «Favorézcate la fortuna». Pero si la oración principia por otra palabra que el verbo, como puede muy bien, es al contrario, a lo menos en prosa: «Propicia se te muestre la fortuna»; «Blanda le sea la tierra».

O sea, que el subjuntivo puede admitir o no admitir enclíticos según su función (¿o el subjuntivo que los admite es realmente un imperativo?), creo que mi observación de arriba es acertada:

Quiero que mándesmelo 
Mándesmelo cuando me lo mandes  (raro, pero correcto)


----------



## Fernando

Como aclaración para el consultante: Mándesmelo NO SE USA.

La discusión es SI (teóricamente, como señala Jellby) PODRÍA USARSE. 

Aprovecho las raras ocasiones que me da Jellby para discrepar con él. Yo creo que NO PUEDE USARSE. Con el subjuntivo no lo veo. Además en los casos que da se usa la tercera persona (favorezca, muestre, sea), no la segunda (favorezcas, muestres, seas).

Favorézcasle, Fortuna, Seásle blanda, tierra o similares me suenan raras, por decirlo suave.

Creo que cuento UNO en el marcador de diferencias con Jellby.


----------



## Jellby

Bueno, lo apuntamos en la lista de consultas pendientes para la RAE 

Si te suena mejor en tercera persona, es porque en realidad es un imperativo:

Favorézcale la Fortuna = Favorécele, Fortuna


----------



## Rayines

Realmente, queda la duda, porque es cierto que en el artículo afirman que se puede usar de esa manera al principio de la oración, pero.....¿así, en subjuntivo?


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa, Jellby, es que no veo la forma de usar un verbo -en este caso éste- en subjuntivo con pronombres, sin decir "....que me lo mandes...".
> Pensá concretamente: ¿Podrías usar "mandesmelo" en alguna oración?, yo creo que no.


 
MÁNDEMELO. ( imperativo)
Ivy29


----------



## Rayines

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> MÁNDEMELO. ( imperativo)
> Ivy29


No, nos referíamos a si se podía usar *mándesmelo* (Yo olvidé el acento en mi mensaje anterior) como subjuntivo.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> Es la forma "mandes", que es perfectamente correcta, más los enclíticos "me" y "lo" que, en principio son válidos. A no ser que haya una regla que diga que no se pueden usar enclíticos con el subjuntivo, cosa que ignoro, sería una palabra aceptable.


LÁ EVOLUCIÓN  fonológica de los clíticos la elimina como también :
VAMOSNOS = vámonos.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:
			
		

> No, nos referíamos a si se podía usar *mándesmelo* (Yo olvidé el acento en mi mensaje anterior) como subjuntivo.


 
el SUBJUNTIVO ayuda a la formación del IMPERATIVO pues el subjuntivo REAL sólo tiene CANTA TU y CANTAD vosotros. El resto se deriva del subjuntivo presente. OTRA CARACTERÍSTICA del imperativo es que los pronombres átonos son de ubicación ENCLÍTICA nunca PROCLÍTICA. MÁNDE(S)MELO. *Además el IMPERATIVO es MANDA TÚ, MANDE ÉL, mandemos nosotros, mandad vosotros y manden ellos. *
OTRA CARACTERÍSTICA es que cuando se AGREGA al plural del imperativo el referente átono 'OS', la 'D' final desaparece, alegraos, arrepentíos, a excepción del verbo ir= IDOS. TAMBIÉN la pérdida de la 'S' en su evolución FONOLÓGICA MÁNDEMELO/VÁMO(S)NOS
YA QUE EL IMPERATIVO DERIVA EN ALGUNOS DE SUS CASOS PERSONALES del imperativo se pasa al estilo INDIRECTO, los signifcantes del IMPERATIVO se usan en subjuntivo. Le dice: VEN, le dice que vengan ( subjuntivo)

NO ENTIENDO cómo vas a usar MÁNDESMELO como subjuntivo, si su estructura es clásica del IMPERATIVO sin la 'S' . Además esa 'S' sobra. 
Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> NO ENTIENDO cómo vas a usar MÁNDESMELO como subjuntivo, si su estructura es clásica del IMPERATIVO sin la 'S' . Además esa 'S' sobra.
> Ivy29



Pero "mándesmelo" sólo podría ser subjuntivo, y ahí está la duda, si un subjuntivo puede llevar enclíticos.

Sin la "s", "mándemelo", es la forma del subjuntivo de la tercera persona singular, pero como también puede hacer de imperativo, entonces sí que puede llevar enclíticos (precisamente cuando funciona de imperativo).

Los casos en que, según el DPD ("pronombres personales átonos", apartado 2), se pierden letras al añadir enclíticos son otros:

a) La "s" antes de "-nos".
b) La "s" antes de "-se".
c) (esto es otra cosa)
d) La "d" del imperativo antes de "-os".
e) La "s" antes de "-os".

"Mándasmelo" sí sería correcto (pero arcaico), corresponde al presente de indicativo (mándotelo...) y no tiene que perder ninguna letra. La cuestión es simplemente si el subjuntivo puede llevar enclíticos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:
			
		

> "Mándasmelo" sí sería correcto (pero arcaico), corresponde al presente de indicativo (mándotelo...) y no tiene que perder ninguna letra. La cuestión es simplemente si el subjuntivo puede llevar enclíticos.


Hoy día los pronombres enclíticos se usan sobre todo con el infinitivo, con el gerundio, con el imperativo positivo, y con el presente de subjuntivo con valor imperativo (exhortativo o desiderativo) cuando no aparece en subordinadas. 

¡Y casi me olvidaba del imperfecto de subjuntivo! (más raro).


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Hoy día los pronombres enclíticos sólo se usan con el infinitivo, con el gerundio, con el imperativo positivo, y con el presente de subjuntivo con valor imperativo (exhortativo o desiderativo) cuando no aparece en subordinadas.



Sí, que hoy día no se usa lo tengo claro...


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pero "mándesmelo" sólo podría ser subjuntivo, y ahí está la duda, si un subjuntivo puede llevar enclíticos.
> 
> Sin la "s", "mándemelo", es la forma del subjuntivo de la tercera persona singular, pero como también puede hacer de imperativo, entonces sí que puede llevar enclíticos (precisamente cuando funciona de imperativo).
> 
> *Lo siento pero esa estructura es típica del IMPERATIVO y NO MÁNDESMELO ( además la (S) sobra. Otra cosa que el IMPERATIVO echa mano del subjuntivo para completar los casos de persona.*
> 
> *NO CREo que exista en subjuntivo pues esta estructura es CLÁSICA del IMPERATIVO y se prestaría a confusión*
> 
> Los casos en que, según el DPD ("pronombres personales átonos", apartado 2), se pierden letras al añadir enclíticos son otros:
> 
> a) La "s" antes de "-nos".
> b) La "s" antes de "-se".
> c) (esto es otra cosa)
> d) La "d" del imperativo antes de "-os".
> e) La "s" antes de "-os".
> 
> "Mándasmelo" sí sería correcto (pero arcaico), corresponde al presente de indicativo (mándotelo...) y no tiene que perder ninguna letra. La cuestión es simplemente si el subjuntivo puede llevar enclíticos.


 
*MÁNDASMELO NO ES MÁNDESMELO.*


*Ivy29*


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> MÁNDASMELO NO ES MÁNDESMELO.



No hace falta que grites, ya lo sé 

Lo puse para ilustrar que es lo mismo que en indicativo, pero en subjuntivo ("mándasmelo" es indicativo, "mándesmelo" es subjuntivo). En ninguno de los dos casos desaparece la "s". En indicativo es correcto pero no se usa, pero ¿y en subjuntivo?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby, si he entendido bien, la duda es si, aunque arcaizante, _mándesmelo_ es correcto, como por ejemplo en:

Ojalá que me lo mandes = Ojalá que mándesmelo. (?)

En tal caso coincido con Fernando: Tampoco creo que sea correcta. Por curiosidad he buscado en _Google_ y sólo he obtenido una cita: La de este mismo hilo de _WR_ . En los corpus de la RAE tampoco ha habido suerte. Sólo he encontrado esta cita de Góngora, pero con _mándemelo_.

"Sépalo vuesa merced y *mándemelo* avisar".  
*Año:*1613 - 1626. 
*Autor: *Góngora y Argote, Luis de.
*Título:* Epistolario.
*País:* ESPAÑA.
*Tema:* 19.Cartas y relaciones.
*Publicación:* Antonio Carreira, Sociedad Suiza de Estudios Hispánicos (Lausanne), 1999.

 REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CORDE) [en línea]._ Corpus diacrónico del español._ <http://www.rae.es> [15/08/06]


----------



## aleCcowaN

La cita me hizo recordar

"¿Qué captas nocturnal en tus canciones,
Góngora socio con crepusculallas,
si cuanto anhelas más gacivolallas,
las reptilizas más y subterpones"
*Quevedo*

Quizá simplemente nadie se preocupó en aclarar cosas como "mándesmelo" porque simplemente no se utiliza. A mí me suena a "fuertemientre plorando, tornava la cabeça, y estavalos catando". A fe mía, que no es román paladino.

Prefiero analizar la corrección "mandariólasmelo" que es mucho más divertido.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> No hace falta que grites, ya lo sé
> 
> Lo puse para ilustrar que es lo mismo que en indicativo, pero en subjuntivo ("mándasmelo" es indicativo, "mándesmelo" es subjuntivo). En ninguno de los dos casos desaparece la "s". En indicativo es correcto pero no se usa, pero ¿y en subjuntivo?


 
YO NO grito, enfatizo  
ESA construcción es típica del imperativo sin la (S), o quieres INVENTAR un subjuntivo con visos de IMPERATIVO, cosa inútil pues existe para eso el MODO IMPERATIVO:

Manda tú
Mande él 
Mandemos nosotros
Mandad vosotros.
manden ellos.

Ivy29


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Prefiero analizar la corrección "mandariólasmelo" que es mucho más divertido.


Jejeje, yo me parto...


----------



## Jellby

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Jellby, si he entendido bien, la duda es si, aunque arcaizante, _mándesmelo_ es correcto, como por ejemplo en:
> 
> Ojalá que me lo mandes = Ojalá que mándesmelo. (?)
> 
> En tal caso coincido con Fernando: Tampoco creo que sea correcta.



No, en esa frase no, pero creo que es por estar en una oración subordinada, más que por ser un subjuntivo. Prueba ésta que propuse:

Mándesmelo cuando me lo mandes, será demasiado tarde.

A mí en esta segunda no me suena tan mal, aunque sí arcaizante.


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> YO NO grito, enfatizo
> ESA construcción es típica del imperativo sin la (S), o quieres INVENTAR un subjuntivo con visos de IMPERATIVO, cosa inútil pues existe para eso el MODO IMPERATIVO



A ver, creo que nos estamos perdiendo.

El imperativo como tal sólo existe para la segunda persona, singular y plural. Para las otras formas se toma el presente del subjuntivo.

Imperativo: Manda tú, mande él, mandemos nosotros...
Subjuntivo: tú mandes, él mande, nosotros mandemos...

Esta coincidencia/préstamo de formas, hace que parezca que es el subjuntivo el que lleva enclíticos, cuando en realidad es el imperativo (que toma la forma del subjuntivo).

"Mándemelo (él)" corresponde al imperativo de la tercera persona, o al subjuntivo con valor exhortativo, como se quiera decir. Pero procede de la forma "mande", no de "mandes" con la "s" eliminada. "Mandémonoslo" sí tiene una "s" perdida, pero es por "-mos" + "-nos" = "-monos".

Y aquí paro. Seguro que todo esto ya lo sabías, pero es que creo que nos estamos liando, a ver si con esto llegamos a alguna parte.


----------



## jazyk

> Sin la "s", "mándemelo", es la forma del subjuntivo de la tercera persona singular, pero como también puede hacer de imperativo, entonces sí que puede llevar enclíticos (precisamente cuando funciona de imperativo).


Diría que no es posible con subjuntivo.  Tal vez ayude si hacemos la distinción (ni siempre observada) entre el subjuntivo y el optativo.  Es éste que se usar para expresar votos, para desearle algo a alguien.
Favorézcate la fortuna = optativo, enclisis correcta
Quiero que mándesmelo = subjuntivo, enclisis incorrecta

El portugués, a quien le place tanto la enclisis (aunque en Brasil no la usamos tanto como en Portugal  ) no admite la enclisis con subjuntivo, y miren que la lengua es bastante "arcaica" en este sentido:
Favoreça-te a fortuna = optativo
Quero que mo mandes  = subjuntivo  
Quero que mandes-mo


----------



## Jellby

jazyk said:
			
		

> Diría que no es posible con subjuntivo.  Tal vez ayude si hacemos la distinción (ni siempre observada) entre el subjuntivo y el optativo.  Es éste que se usar para expresar votos, para desearle algo a alguien.
> Favorézcate la fortuna = optativo, enclisis correcta
> Quiero que mándesmelo = subjuntivo, enclisis incorrecta



Bueno, a ver si podemos distinguir entre tu "optativo" y el imperativo. Para eso tenemos que usar la segunda persona, ya que en el resto no se distinguen imperativo y subjuntivo:

Sé favorecido por la fortuna (imperativo)
Seas favorecido por la fortuna (subjuntivo, podemos considerar que hay un "ojalá" delante)

Ahora falta encontrar un ejemplo con enclíticos...

Cómetelo todo (imperativo)
Cómastelo todo (subjuntivo)

La segunda suena rara, ¿no? Pero si ponemos el "ojala": "Ojalá cómastelo todo" ya no me suena tan rara. Creo que suena más rara por el hecho de usar el subjuntivo que por los enclíticos en sí.

P.D. Mala suerte, la página de consultas de la RAE está cerrada hasta septiembre por lo menos.


----------



## Rayines

¡Creo que jazyk ha dado en el clavo!....Sí, ya sé, pero todavía queda el ejemplo de Jellby, el de_ Mándesmelo cuando me lo mandes, será demasiado tarde_.


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> A ver, creo que nos estamos perdiendo.
> 
> El imperativo como tal sólo existe para la segunda persona, singular y plural. Para las otras formas se toma el presente del subjuntivo.
> 
> Imperativo: Manda tú, mande él, mandemos nosotros...
> Subjuntivo: tú mandes, él mande, nosotros mandemos...
> 
> Esta coincidencia/préstamo de formas, hace que parezca que es el subjuntivo el que lleva enclíticos, cuando en realidad es el imperativo (que toma la forma del subjuntivo). ( *no en todo, MANDA TÚ, MANDAD VOSOTROS) yo diría para evitar confusiones se completa con formas del subjuntivo ( ALGUNAS).  PERO SE LLAMA IMPERATIVO.*
> 
> "Mándemelo (él)" corresponde al imperativo de la tercera persona, o al subjuntivo con valor exhortativo, como se quiera decir. Pero procede de la forma "mande", no de "mandes" con la "s" eliminada. "Mandémonoslo" sí tiene una "s" perdida, pero es por "-mos" + "-nos" = "-monos".
> 
> Y aquí paro. Seguro que todo esto ya lo sabías, pero es que creo que nos estamos liando, a ver si con esto llegamos a alguna parte.


 
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> A ver, creo que nos estamos perdiendo.
> 
> El imperativo como tal sólo existe para la segunda persona, singular y plural. Para las otras formas se toma el presente del subjuntivo.
> 
> Imperativo: Manda tú, mande él, mandemos nosotros...
> Subjuntivo: tú mandes, él mande, nosotros mandemos...
> 
> Esta coincidencia/préstamo de formas, hace que parezca que es el subjuntivo el que lleva enclíticos, cuando en realidad es el imperativo (que toma la forma del subjuntivo).
> 
> "Mándemelo (él)" corresponde al imperativo de la tercera persona, o al subjuntivo con valor exhortativo, como se quiera decir. Pero procede de la forma "mande", no de "mandes" con la "s" eliminada. "Mandémonoslo" sí tiene una "s" perdida, pero es por "-mos" + "-nos" = "-monos".
> 
> Y aquí paro. Seguro que todo esto ya lo sabías, pero es que creo que nos estamos liando, a ver si con esto llegamos a alguna parte.


 


Esta coincidencia/préstamo de formas, hace que parezca que es el subjuntivo el que lleva enclíticos, cuando en realidad es el imperativo (que toma la forma del subjuntivo). *Yo diría toma ciertas flexiones del subjuntivo pues también tiene propias MANDA TÚ y MANDAD VOSOTROS. PERO ES IMPERATIVO.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## jazyk

> Sé favorecido por la fortuna (imperativo)
> Seas favorecido por la fortuna (subjuntivo, podemos considerar que hay un "ojalá" delante)
> 
> Ahora falta encontrar un ejemplo con enclíticos...
> 
> Cómetelo todo (imperativo)
> Cómastelo todo (subjuntivo)
> 
> La segunda suena rara, ¿no? Pero si ponemos el "ojala": "Ojalá cómastelo todo" ya no me suena tan rara. Creo que suena más rara por el hecho de usar el subjuntivo que por los enclíticos en sí.


Pero creo que ahí está la clave.  Nunca he visto el optativo con ningún sujeto que no fuese la tercera persona (de singular o de plural).  Creo que es así porque "invocas" una intervención externa que sea favorable (o desfavorable en determinados casos) a una segunda (o a veces otra tercera) persona: Dios te bendiga, Dios te guarde, etc. En el ejemplo de Andrés Bello, esa tercera persona es la fortuna, que parece tener alguna influencia sobre el destino del objeto de la oración.  Espero haberme explicado.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Han descutido mucho. Jaja, ¿pero se puede decir *quiero que mándesmelo*?


----------



## Rayines

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Han descutido mucho. Jaja, ¿pero se puede decir *quiero que mándesmelo*?


Es una lástima, ¡¡pero nooooooo!!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Han descutido mucho. Jaja, ¿pero se puede decir *quiero que mándesmelo*?


The practical answer is *no*. Don't say it that way. (Unless you want to sound as a 16th century citizen.)

Quiero que me lo mandes (tú).
Quiero que me lo mande (usted).


----------



## Ivy29

jazyk said:
			
		

> Pero creo que ahí está la clave. Nunca he visto el optativo con ningún sujeto que no fuese la tercera persona (de singular o de plural). Creo que es así porque "invocas" una intervención externa que sea favorable (o desfavorable en determinados casos) a una segunda (o a veces otra tercera) persona: Dios te bendiga, Dios te guarde, etc. En el ejemplo de Andrés Bello, esa tercera persona es la fortuna, que parece tener alguna influencia sobre el destino del objeto de la oración. Espero haberme explicado.


 
OJALÁ te lo comas todo
Cómatelo todo .
NO HE VISTO jamás comástelo todo. Me gustaría saber la fuente de tan DISONANTE EJEMPLO.

Ivy29


----------



## jazyk

Yo tampoco.  Por eso escribí el párrafo anterior.  _Cómastelo todo_ tiene la segunda persona como sujeto, y por lo que he observado, sólo la tercera aparece en el optativo.


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Esta coincidencia/préstamo de formas, hace que parezca que es el subjuntivo el que lleva enclíticos, cuando en realidad es el imperativo (que toma la forma del subjuntivo). *Yo diría toma ciertas flexiones del subjuntivo pues también tiene propias MANDA TÚ y MANDAD VOSOTROS. PERO ES IMPERATIVO.*




Y dale... Sí, pero el imperativo sólo se distingue del subjuntivo en la segunda persona. Cuando hable de confusión o de coincidencia me refiero únicamente a las personas distintas de la segunda.



> OJALÁ te lo comas todo
> Cómatelo todo .
> NO HE VISTO jamás comástelo todo. Me gustaría saber la fuente de tan DISONANTE EJEMPLO.



Yo tampoco lo he visto, me lo he inventado para comprobar si realmente suena tan mal o sólo anticuado, para ver si entre varios podemos deducir si es incorrecto o simplemente pasado de moda.

Pero:

Cómatelo todo  (¿coma + te?)
Cómetelo todo  (imperativo, tú)
Cómaselo todo  (imperativo=subjuntivo, usted)
Ojalá cómastelo todo ??? (subjuntivo, tú)

Tú dices que esta última frase te suena mal o te parece incorrecta, yo no lo tengo tan claro. Lo que me gustaría es ver alguna fuente donde se diga que esto no es posible, no que hoy día no se estile o que sea arcaico, sino que no es posible.

Otro par de frases:

Quiero que cómastelo todo 
Estoy seguro de que cómestelo todo 

Estas dos son incorrectas porque el verbo está en una subordinada. Incluso el indicativo ("cómestelo") es incorrecto, aunque en otras posiciones sí es correcto.

En definitiva, "quiero que mándesmelo" es incorrecto, pero no estoy tan seguro de que la palabra "mándesmelo" no pueda existir.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Jellby said:
			
		

> Lo que me gustaría es ver alguna fuente donde se diga que esto no es posible, no que hoy día no se estile o que sea arcaico, sino que no es posible.


No sé si ya habrás leído lo que se dice en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ sobre los clíticos. No he tenido tiempo de leerlo del todo, pero la primera impresión que me ha dado es que es probable que no se responda de forma concluyente a tu duda, sino que más bien se den las directrices de su uso. De todas formas, si tienes tiempo, quizá puedas encontrar alguna perla oculta.

Un saludo.


----------



## jazyk

> Pero:
> 
> Cómatelo todo  (¿coma + te?)
> Cómetelo todo  (imperativo, tú)
> Cómaselo todo  (imperativo=subjuntivo, usted)
> Ojalá cómastelo todo ??? (subjuntivo, tú)
> 
> Tú dices que esta última frase te suena mal o te parece incorrecta, yo no lo tengo tan claro. Lo que me gustaría es ver alguna fuente donde se diga que esto no es posible, no que hoy día no se estile o que sea arcaico, sino que no es posible.


Pero Andrés Bello dice que es la enclisis sólo es posible en el inicio de la oración, ¿no?


----------



## Jellby

jazyk said:
			
		

> Pero Andrés Bello dice que es la enclisis sólo es posible en el inicio de la oración, ¿no?



Vale:

Cómastelo o no, dentro de media hora te quito el plato.


----------



## lazarus1907

jazyk said:
			
		

> Pero Andrés Bello dice que es la enclisis sólo es posible en el inicio de la oración, ¿no?


Eso no ha podido cecir*lo* Bello; se te ha escapado algo.

Jellby: No he encontrado aún ninguna norma que diga que no se puede usar en subjuntivo. Todas las gramáticas se limitan a decir que sólo se usan con infinitivos, gerundios (participios nunca), e imperativos positivos (tanto propios, como los que se forman con el subjuntivo). Supongo que podemos descartar en general el resto de los tiempos si no los mencionan, ¿no?


----------



## jazyk

> En el indicativo pueden preceder o seguir: «Mando_le_ que viniese»; «_Le_ mandó que viniese». Pero la primera colocación es mucho menos usada (sobre todo en prosa) cuando el verbo no es la primera palabra de la oración. «Hacíase mención de los bienes dotales», dice Solís, y hubiera podido decir también _se hacía_; pero «En el instrumento dotal hacíase mención de los bienes», habría parecido algo duro, y «El instrumento en que extendiose el contrato», o «Refieren los historiadores que rindiose la ciudad», serían construcciones insoportables.


----------



## lazarus1907

jazyk said:
			
		

> Pero Andrés Bello dice que es la enclisis sólo es posible en el inicio de la oración, ¿no?


Ese párrafo dice que las formas enclíticas son más frecuentes cuando el verbo está al principio de la oración... en indicativo. En ese párrafo no dice nada del subjuntivo (que es la duda de la que estamos hablando) ni de las formas no personales (ej: Voy a decírselo), que a veces exigen el pronombre enclítico aunque no estén a principio de frase.


----------



## ieracub

En gran lío nos has metido, Jellby.

Del Corpus actual de la RAE:

_... algo de mi ser propio, algo de aquel que fuiste, *quiéraslo* tú o no lo quieras, siga valiendo para ti. ... _Laín Entralgo, Pedro (1976)

Del Corpus histórico:

_...Pues lo será, *quiéraslo* o no. ¿Se ha de hacer siempre lo que a ti... _(1889)
_...Sí, Vicente, joven sensato: *quiéraslo* o no, tú serás alfonsino, ... _(1908)

Son de Benito Pérez Galdós. Hay otros dos documentos del mismo autor.

Encontré esta gramática de ¡1625! que habla de los pronombres relativos. A ver si se entiende algo : 



> Párrafo nº 1.Página 189
> verbos: mas porque las rrazones se varian de muchas maneras, i se alteran de aquel lugar los rrelativos i prononbres, i se ponen antes del verbo, pero despues de otra dizion, ú orazion, pondré exenplos dello: Bien le puedes enbiar; apenas les hizo cargo,ó los hizo cargo quando les convenzió, si las picas, dará cozes; no las apresures; nadie lo sufrirá; Dios me perdone; el señor nos encamine; que te pareze? Dios os aiude!; quando se va?; quando se irán?; mañana se parten. Dado que ai esta alterazion, i aun mas varia, no es tan libre que se pueda hazer en todas ocasiones con un mesmo sentido i propiedad; i lo que de una manera está bien dicho, no lo estará sienpre de otra con las mesmas palavras trocadas. Bien le puedes enbiar; bien puedes enbiarle; no las fatighes; no me lo digas, se dize propiamente: enpero Bien puedesle enbiar; no faligheslas; no me digaslo; no *digasmelo*, ni no digaslome, no se puede dezir, como ni tanpoco lo que dizen algunos inadvertidos ó no Castellanos, comenzando por estos encliticos la rrazon: te vas? me voi, se va,que es intolerable, sino como es el uso propio: vaste? voime, vase, vanse; quede esto advertido para todos. Quando se espresa el nominativo, ó se pone otra particula antes que adorne i modifike al verbo, ó le nieghe, ó le afirme, entonzes los pronombres se pondrán con él, ó con la particula, i á vezes los rrelativos: io me canso; tu te rries; Xuan se fué, i fuese Xuan; quando me verás?; no me voi,
> Página 190
> si te fueres; mas que se vaia; mas que se buelvan; no lo creo; no los veis?; donde las hallaré? En la demas variedad no se puede limitar rregla so pena de hazer aqui un grande comentario de la lengua, i la arte no la puede abrazar toda ni todas sus frases, mas de el - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> *AÑO: 1625*
> AUTOR: Correas, Gonzalo
> *TÍTULO: Arte de la lengua española castellana*
> PAÍS: ESPAÑA
> TEMA: 15.Lingüística, lenguaje
> PUBLICACIÓN: Emilio Alarcos García, CSIC (Madrid), 1954


Saludos.

Edito: Me acordé de una frase típica que usa el proclítico con el subjuntivo es "_Gústele a quien le guste"_


----------



## jazyk

> no *digasmelo*, ni no digaslome, no se puede dezir,


Por la presencia de una palabra negativa (así al menos se rige la lengua portuguesa). Sería interesante si un gallego interviniese y nos dijese como se comporta en estos casos cuando habla español, ya que la enclisis parece ser frecuente en el español de Galicia.


----------



## jazyk

¿Notaron que la enclisis aparece a menudo con verbos en subjuntivo en los ejemplos que nos dieron cuando hay una repetición del verbo, implícita o explícitamente? Tal vez eso lo explique todo.


----------



## Jellby

ieracub said:
			
		

> Del Corpus actual de la RAE:
> 
> _... algo de mi ser propio, algo de aquel que fuiste, *quiéraslo* tú o no lo quieras, siga valiendo para ti. ... _Laín Entralgo, Pedro (1976)
> 
> Del Corpus histórico:
> 
> _...Pues lo será, *quiéraslo* o no. ¿Se ha de hacer siempre lo que a ti... _(1889)
> _...Sí, Vicente, joven sensato: *quiéraslo* o no, tú serás alfonsino, ... _(1908)



Bueno, esto apoya la tesis de que sí es posible usar enclíticos con el subjuntivo. Pero una golondrina (o dos) no hace verano y estos doctos señores podrían muy bien haber cometido sendos errores.



> enpero Bien puedesle enbiar; no faligheslas; no me digaslo; no digasmelo, ni no digaslome, no se puede dezir, como ni tanpoco lo que dizen algunos inadvertidos ó no Castellanos, comenzando por estos encliticos la rrazon: te vas? me voi, se va,que es intolerable, sino como es el uso propio: vaste? voime, vase, vanse



Intento de traducción:

Pero no se puede decir: "bien puédesle enviar", "no fatígueslas", "no me dígaslo", "no dígasmelo", ni "no dígaslome". [porque el verbo no va al principio de la oración]
Tampoco se puede decir lo que dicen algunos Castellanos, ignorantes o no, que comienzan la oración por los clíticos: "¿te vas?" "me voy", "se va". Lo correcto es: "¿vaste?", "voyme", "vase", "vanse". [hoy en día es precisamente al contrario]


----------



## Jellby

jazyk said:
			
		

> ¿Notaron que la enclisis aparece a menudo con verbos en subjuntivo en los ejemplos que nos dieron cuando hay una repetición del verbo, implícita o explícitamente? Tal vez eso lo explique todo.



Es que es difícil encontrar un uso del subjuntivo al comienzo de una oración. No sé si la presencia de "ojalá" ya impide el uso de enclíticos...


----------

